# String in Date umwandeln



## eagle1985 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte aus einem String ein java.util.Date-Objekt erzeugen, leider klappt das nicht so ganz 

Der String sieht folgendermassen aus: Tue Dec 18 19:38:26 CET 2007

habe folgendes bereits versucht, leider klappt es nie und die Exception wird geworfen


```
DateFormat df = DateFormat.getDateTimeInstance(DateFormat.FULL, DateFormat.FULL);
                    
try {
    logTime = df.parse(da.getValue());
} catch (ParseException ex) {
    System.err.println("DateParsFehler: " + ex.getMessage());
    ex.printStackTrace();
}
```

hat jemand eine andere Idee?

besten Dank für allfällige Ideen

eagle


----------



## _jsd_ (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

wo bekommst Du den String her? Es wäre vieleicht eine Idee, insovern der String von Dir erzeugt wird, nicht das Datum als String sondern als Timestamp zu behandeln, dass wäre in vielen Situation besser und Einfacher!

hmf


----------



## eagle1985 (18. Dezember 2007)

Den String hol ich aus einem XML-File
Der Inhalt dort wird aus einem java.util.Date-Objekt mitels toString() erzeugt


----------

